# Windows Media Player Won't Play Sound



## Hi12345689 (May 6, 2012)

My windows media player won't play audio on files that I copied from my phone onto the computer. The only way I'm able to listen to the sound is if I upload the video's to Youtube and watch them like that. It does play music, but it has never played the audio on video's from my phone. I would just continue to deal with it and upload them to youtube, but I don't want the possibility of everybody seeing my personal video's.


----------



## rs3919 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi12345689 said:


> My windows media player won't play audio on files that I copied from my phone onto the computer. The only way I'm able to listen to the sound is if I upload the video's to Youtube and watch them like that. It does play music, but it has never played the audio on video's from my phone. I would just continue to deal with it and upload them to youtube, but I don't want the possibility of everybody seeing my personal video's.


Hello Hi12345689

It sounds like you may have a codec issue. YouTube changes the codecs when you upload video to them even phone videos. As a privacy concern I would recommend using iwisoft it is a  total converting tool I.E freeware converter. It contains no adware/spyware and can convert to just about any file type and into just about any device, (example) phone video into xbox/PlayStation, mp3/4, flash video, even to HD no 3D yet  and phone pictures I think you get the gist www.iwisoft.com :up:.

I have been converting most of my media using this tool it has a massive control panel and can convert all file types to just about every type of device and just about every phone type. Converting phone video to windows media player select WMA in the iwisoft control panel pane at left and click edit to re-size crop adjust video color etc then click start it is fast. If you still don't have sound select from the other audio choices provided by iwisoft within the converter it is easy to use . On rare occasions you may have to use a different converter, I recommend Debut video capture and prism video converting you can get them both from www.Debut.com also freeware no adware/spyware either. If you use prism I would recovert for full screen vewing with iwisoft. Experment to see what works best for you, at least prism will give sound to videos that I wisoft can't. Try them! *Check them out.* Good luck  Let me know how it works.

rs3919


----------



## Hi12345689 (May 6, 2012)

There are three different choices on www.iwisoft.com. Which one do I use?


----------



## rs3919 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi12345689 said:


> There are three different choices on www.iwisoft.com. Which one do I use?


HI hI12345689

Click on the iwisoft video converter (middle one) and then click on the green free download button . If you want to use the other free iwisoft programs then take them, it is your decision what you download. I would still recommend Debut, once downloaded the program will have a bunch of extras included. Prism can be installed by clicking on the prism link inside the Debut program.

As mentioned before if iwisoft doesn't give the video sound prisim will. Prism has less converting options for the free version  so once the video has sound you can add the affects (trick it out) to have the look you want with iwisoft. Once redone with iwisoft the sound you used prism to get will stay when you use iwisoft.

I use them both. You have to see what works best for your needs, play with them all. They are  easy/fun freeware programs and completely safe. I have used them for several years with no problems :up:. Good luck.


----------



## Hi12345689 (May 6, 2012)

Alright! Thanks for the help. I'll download/try it out in a day or two when I have the free time to mess around with it I'll tell you how it went and if I need more help c: Also, sorry for a late reply! This week has been a busy one.


----------

